# Custom painting my own board



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

The top (assuming you mean the place where the bindings go) shouldn't be hurt by painting it, because it's never really used. But I would imagine after a while you may get some chipped paint coming off it because of how smooth it is and how the board flexes, so nothing major. I think if you lightly rub it with sandpaper it would hold the paint better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

be sure to use a light coats a few times. then clearcoat after.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

i doubt il go the whole route with the sandpaper. im going to use paint markers, spray paint and silk screen. ill prolly put a clear coat on top just to protect it a lil. but i know eventually itll start to chip from wear and tear. 

anyone else paint their board?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

i wouldn't skip the prep work, that's half the job. kinda like painting a car


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Ahhgabe has it, you have to do the prep work on painting or else it just easily chips off. Clean it, sand it, and clean it again, I use prep work on everything I do with a project like that. (even waxing my board)


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

I used paint markers on the board im riding now and it holds up as well as you can expect. You need to seal it though. Be careful if you take it into a shop to get it waxed and tuned, I made that mistake once and my board came back a giant black smudge.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

i was thinking bout doing the prep work but i prolly go as far as sealing it. ive painted everything from trains to brick walls to even cars and the colors still run for years without any sealant. and plus i only hit the slopes 4-5 times a year. ill be sure to post
il post the after shot in a few days
before:
front and back


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

you're not fucking with the bottom of the board though, right?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

oh nah. im not that dumb haha.


idk itsA BERZERKERby RIDE board. im not reallly in to brands. is this a good board?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

hey Thats Fresh,

like majority above have said - i wouldnt skip on the prep - the board isnt just going to sit there like a wall or a car - those surfaces - although out in the elements - do not have the stress put on them that your board will.
just to prolong the longevity of your artwork id definately prep and make sure you seal it with not an ordinary clear coat but one that is designed with flex (we have some over here that is called diamond clear through alsacorp) - it has a flex in it so the clear coat itself will not crack when put under pressure
im an airbrush artist and just in the process of customising my board too - trialing out some new special fx on it


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

okay a fellow artist convinced me. thanks steviee. there is snow in down under?

post some of your work.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

HA none at the moment thats for sure - we got 30deg celcius and up temps here at the moment
thats why my board is coming out to get a new face haha

mine is my first board - but ive done lots more portrait work and car stuff - ill get some photos up when i get home because my website doesnt do me justice (5 years not updated is not cool!!)

but definately look around for that diamond clear or something similar - has an awesome shine - flows on real easy and the flex factor is exactly what you need for boards


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

I worked in a body shop for a couple of years, so I can kind of help you when it comes to prep and painting. You definitely want to sand down the board. Not sure how much you board because the board is gonna flex, so you probably wanna prep it really well. Probably wanna do like a 120 grit or so on the surface. If you're gonna only do one or two layers of thin paint coat than maybe something finer like 300+. Once you're done, put a light layer of clearcloat on it (there are scratch resistant clear cloats out there) and than to smooth it out, wetsand it with fine sandpaper...probably in the 800's. The wetsand process is probably the most tedious...even worst the trying to scrape the wax off your board. Hope that helps. =)


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

how are you goin with your board man?? - sorry to reserect this thread from the depths lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice bump, Id love to see this, gonna check your thread now stevie.

My buddy has that same board, his buddy at cutting edge skate shop gave it to him for nothing one morning before we went to ride, he hadnt been in like 6 years, but regardless he killed it on that board so it must be pretty decent...


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

wut kinda asnd paper grit is recommended..cuz the paint needs to stick really good


----------

